# moving to cyprus-limassol and need advice



## soso (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi to every body 
I need help 
I will move to limassol with my wife and tow kids “4&3” years I am just waiting for my working permit may be I will got it in max 1 month I will start with 1700 euro per month do you think is this enough to live in limassol keep in mind I have to rent home or flat with minimum 2 bedroom and my kids is in the age that I have to send them to kinder gratin can I live with my salary ??? if not what is the salary I need so I can live comfortable life also I am a family man I don’t drink do go to pups …..etc 
I will deeply appreciate your help very much and I will be happy for your advice 
Thanx in advance


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

soso said:


> Hi to every body
> I need help
> I will move to limassol with my wife and tow kids “4&3” years I am just waiting for my working permit may be I will got it in max 1 month I will start with 1700 euro per month do you think is this enough to live in limassol keep in mind I have to rent home or flat with minimum 2 bedroom and my kids is in the age that I have to send them to kinder gratin can I live with my salary ??? if not what is the salary I need so I can live comfortable life also I am a family man I don’t drink do go to pups …..etc
> I will deeply appreciate your help very much and I will be happy for your advice
> Thanx in advance


You will find it very very hard to live on that salary in Limassol with two children unless your wife will also be working with a similar salary.
If you have been offered a job I suggest you try to negotiate a higher salary.

Veronica


----------



## soso (Dec 10, 2009)

many thaks veronica
i highly appreciat you and your help in this forum
i want you to lead me if you donot mind
*wht is the salary that can fet me to be comfortable in my life if my wife will not work 

regards


----------



## soso (Dec 10, 2009)

if i understand u right veronica i need atleast 3400 euro to live in limassol???


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

soso said:


> if i understand u right veronica i need atleast 3400 euro to live in limassol???


No probably not that much, but certainly at least 2500 with two childrens kindergarten fees to pay. 

Veronica


----------



## soso (Dec 10, 2009)

thats good so i have to renegotiat with them again
and if you have any advice i will be hapy to hear from you
thanx a million


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

soso said:


> thats good so i have to renegotiat with them again
> and if you have any advice i will be hapy to hear from you
> thanx a million


I'd be interested to know if you manage to negotaite a better salary - I suppose it depends on what line of work you are in and your qualifications, but I don't know anybody who earns more than 2500 who is not working offshore. That's almost twice the national average!

I think you have to be realistic. Why would an employer up an offer by 800 euros when they can probably get someone cheaper than the original offer? It would have to be a rare/specialist skill you're negotiating to attract such a hike on the original offer.

Quite a few people have more than one job to make ends meet. What are the working hours like? Maybe you could squeeze in a part-time job to up the income. (I had 1 main job and 2 part-time jobs when I first arrived to earn a living wage - four years ago - I earned 850 CYP for full-time teaching, 250 for Institute work and 180 for private tutoring at weekends (equivalent to a total of c.2187 euros a month)) - Even so we would not have been able to afford to live in Nicosia if my wife wasn't working too.


----------



## soso (Dec 10, 2009)

kimonas said:


> I'd be interested to know if you manage to negotaite a better salary - I suppose it depends on what line of work you are in and your qualifications, but I don't know anybody who earns more than 2500 who is not working offshore. That's almost twice the national average!
> 
> I think you have to be realistic. Why would an employer up an offer by 800 euros when they can probably get someone cheaper than the original offer? It would have to be a rare/specialist skill you're negotiating to attract such a hike on the original offer.
> 
> Quite a few people have more than one job to make ends meet. What are the working hours like? Maybe you could squeeze in a part-time job to up the income. (I had 1 main job and 2 part-time jobs when I first arrived to earn a living wage - four years ago - I earned 850 CYP for full-time teaching, 250 for Institute work and 180 for private tutoring at weekends (equivalent to a total of c.2187 euros a month)) - Even so we would not have been able to afford to live in Nicosia if my wife wasn't working too.


i got back to them and nigotaiat with them but they don't agre to inrease the salary
i want to know from you if you could help me
with the 1700 eur i think i can live by my self but how much can i roughly save from them after all costs i meen can i live with 1000 eur and save 700 eur or much or less 
thanks in advance for ur help all
cheeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

soso said:


> i got back to them and nigotaiat with them but they don't agre to inrease the salary
> i want to know from you if you could help me
> with the 1700 eur i think i can live by my self but how much can i roughly save from them after all costs i meen can i live with 1000 eur and save 700 eur or much or less
> thanks in advance for ur help all
> cheeeeeeeeeeeeer


I have read many threads on different fora where people (especially young families) have underestimated their expenses in Cyprus and been forced to return home. You may be able to save enough to survive on your own and send some money home to support your family, but any saving for travel to visit home is going to be very difficult/impossible. If you have workable employment now and can also enjoy being with your children, I would be inclined to put off your Cyprus adventure until you can find a better offer, or your children are old enough to allow your wife to work too. The recession is now hitting Cyprus with record unemployment and it is likely to get worse before it gets better - unless the firm that has offered you the job are really solid, I would think very carefully before committing yourself.


----------

